# 3 young litters and their development



## soekoe (Sep 15, 2012)

Currently I have 4 litters, I am very curious how they grow up.
they just have their pigment now, but as there are 2 red tricolor litters, there is still a full suprise for me! 
They show their markings when they grow hair!
Also, 2 weeks ago, I was suprised by my red tricolor line as two hairless started losing their hair with me having no idea there was hairless in the line! So possibly there will be hairless in those litters too! We'll see!

the first red tricolor litter, cuties!  There seems to be one pied or (bad) normal tricolor in there with some kind of hereford face! Hereford is possible tough, I know it's hidden in my tricolor lines... 


The second red tricolor litter, just all little pink babies starting to grow hairs! ^.^


tricolor litter, see that left upper one? I can't wait to see what he looks like at 2 months!  


Little hereford litter, the couple was mostly made for type (after health and personality off course!), so I don't know yet if it got me what I wanted, but they look very cute! ^.^


----------



## TheRuffledMouse (Aug 18, 2015)

They look beautiful  Cant wait for my new breeders' first litter and this makes me even more impatient! Well done though they have done very well


----------



## soekoe (Sep 15, 2012)

The young ones are always fun!  
I always love the points like when you see pigment, when they grow hair, when they open their eyes... So cute! 
Today I could see a very light pigment on the red tricolor babies, not very clear, so I have to be patient a little longer, but I did see that there are tri's! ^.^


----------



## Zamwyn (Apr 29, 2015)

Lovely little ones. Blazes... :love1


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Cuties ♥ Congratulations.


----------

